# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Audio >  >  MILD induction technique ~ By personal experience

## PercyLucid

Hey folks!

So, I recorded a course a couple months ago, it is a three hours course  :smiley: 

I normally charge a bit for it, but it is 100% free for Dreamviews  :smiley: 

It's is fragmented in four audio files (I normally sell the first two files and the extra is an upgrade) so I have added all into a zip folder and it can be downloaded from my site:

http://www.fernandoalbertmedium.com/...mingCourse.zip

I only ask for these to be used for Dreamviews members, I am giving free copyright (free entire course) for Dreamviews members, but it cannot be sold somewhere else, etc. 

Hope you guys enjoy it and have many lucids!

----------


## Sensei

Downloaded. Gonna transfer it to my phone and listen to it soon. Excited to listen.  ::D:

----------


## AstralMango

I'll be sure to listen when I get to a proper working computer.  :smiley:  Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Bharmo

Wow! Gracias Percy!

----------


## shekhargupta

thanks sir!  thanks for help.

----------


## FryingMan

Another hearty Thank You!   I have only really skirted around doing proper MILD, so  I believe this is a great way to really dive in!

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you Percy for this free audio class!! I can't believe I hadn't checked this out until now. It has info and reminders for all skill levels, especially as you get into the last audio. I listened to the whole thing in one session (since I have the prerequisites from class one already covered). I plan to listen to it again in case I missed some key points. Thank you again  :smiley: 

I really liked the borrowing of happy emotions toward our LD endeavors.

----------


## Patience108

Thank you Percy - I havnt been able to download it yet to my iPad for some reason, hope it will work later  :smiley: 
Will be great to listen, so much to read drives me mad ::alien::

----------


## Patience108

Hi Percy , _ managed fine in the end  thanks again!_

----------


## Patience108

Thanks again Percy L  :smiley:  I am REALY enjoying listening to your Mild Tutorials. It has helped me already I am sure - I feel much clearer about the basic topics you mention and even getting my head around incubation and having confidence to set tasks - it's great and I will continue with it as I can listen to it at work sometimes during the day  ::happyme::

----------


## lucidbunnie

Every time I explore the forums I end up finding new things I missed before. I am an avid learner by nature, so I keep on learning even if it's about the same topic I'm already familiar with. Just stopping by to say thanks. ^^

----------

